# How my face has changed.



## Jesskaa (Feb 19, 2007)

I think this is the right form to add this in, but I thought I'd share my acne journy [which isn't even close to ending, its just still very dramatic]

oh by the way, none of theese photos have been edited in anyway.

*BUT I`M WEARING SOME TYPE OF FONDATION IN ALL THE PICTURES.*

The summer 06 - turning into an 8th grader





As you seeing during the summer my acne is not bad, why I have no idea.

*NOW GET THIS..*

around the begging of the school year [8th grade]




pretty bad? yes, i know. Its worse close up. This was before i went to my derm.

*now get this!*

this is about mid school year




This was when i was using Retin-A and cetapthil cleansers.

*Now my current face.*

this is 4th months until the 8th grade ends.

*



*i`m wearing some makeup, but you can see still the difference from all the bumps and everything.

And I`m currently on birthcontrol,retrin-a, and duac cream and still using cetaphil products.

Now, tomorrow i`m going to the derm and more then likely getting on accutane. Which *cross fingers* will make it better then it already is.

but, i felt like sharing my own joy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

&amp; i'll take pictures while on that and everything, to share also.

*now, comments? questions? feel free. haha. :0*


----------



## sarahgr (Feb 19, 2007)

Wow that is a big improvement!...Your skin looks soooo much better!

I was wondering since i dont know much about acne...does it make your acne worse when you wear foundation?...How long have you been on those different treatments?...And do you get any facials or anything else done besides meds?


----------



## Jesskaa (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks.

Well, I think it depends on your skin as if foundation affects your acne. For me no, when i wore makeup it was bad, when i didn't it was bad. It never really did anything, but I only wear it school days &amp; during the summer usally every other day.

I have only been Retrin-A for maybe 3 months? And the Duac Gel for 2 months. And the birthcontrol a little over a month.

I've only had one facial in my life, it never affect anything for me.

I've done many different medicines which also never helped. But I've pretty much always been on some type of medicine if it was a cream or pills.


----------



## sarahgr (Feb 19, 2007)

Oh okay thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />....Well the stuff you are taking is definately helping...you look awesome girl !


----------



## MissMudPie (Feb 19, 2007)

Wow! It really has improved. Congratulations!


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 19, 2007)

it's getting much better, i can see!

keep us posted and good luck!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lauren (Feb 19, 2007)

Great improvement! Thank you for sharing this, I can relate!


----------



## LittleMissV (Feb 19, 2007)

wow you look great!

i hope it keeps on going well for oyu xoxo


----------



## jessimau (Feb 19, 2007)

You're looking great! I hope things go well at the derm this week.


----------



## makeupchicky (Feb 19, 2007)

you look great! keep up the good work. i'm also currently using retin-a micro. i hear that it works very slowly...so if you're already seeing results in 3 months, just wait til you get to 6 months! i hear that it works wonders, the longer you use it, the better!! i have adult acne and i know it totally sucks. but you definitely have a great attitude...so keep being positive. things will get better!


----------



## luxotika (Feb 19, 2007)

Great improvement!


----------



## Jesskaa (Feb 19, 2007)

thanks everybody.

I know, it didnt take long at all for me. I found it be pretty strange.


----------



## _withoutYou (Feb 19, 2007)

I understand how hard it is to have acne, and how hard it is to get it under control. It's not easy as people think. I can't stand it when others are like, use this, this will help... when in fact, they don't know what they're talking about. I've had it since 6th grade so I pretty much know my own skin and know what works on it and what doesn't, I've been on accutane TWICE, so I would strongly suggest it for you too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And here's some good advice, what I think you should do is clean up your diet as well. Cut out breads and sugar, and WATCH your skin improve before your very eyes. What's your diet like by the way?

Also, I think you should start using products that contain Glycolic Acid to clean out your pores. Cetaphil face wash broke me out and gave me lots of clogged pores, although alot of people say how wonderful Cetaphil products are, personally, the cetaphil face wash is horrible, clogs pores, doesn't have any ingridients that unclogs pores, and that's what us acne prone people need.

I also believe investing into GOOD skin care products is a must. Don't get me wrong, some cheap skin care products are awesome, but personally, purchasing good quality toners/face washes is a must.

Glycolic Solution 8% by NeaStrara has been a godsent for me by the way, I love this product.


----------



## Jesskaa (Feb 19, 2007)

thanks.

I like cetaphil, and its cheap. My parents don't have the money to spend on many things its bad enought the derm products i have now costed quite some, and accutane is more expensive.

but thank you for your suggestions.


----------



## dixiewolf (Feb 19, 2007)

I had bad acne in middle school also. Guys called me "pizza face." My derm gave me all kinds of stuff that never worked, once I went on accutane for one round, I have never broken out again (I am 29 now). I think I only wore powder then, b/c of my oily skin, my skin also stopped being oily.


----------



## Jinjer (Feb 19, 2007)

congrats and keep us posted!

I also agree that diet plays a major part in having healthy skin and don't forget sunscreen!!!!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Feb 19, 2007)

your skin looks so much better. Yeah whenever i am on break from school, my skin behaves. but when school starts, stress gets the best of me and my skin, bless its soul, gets a mind of its own and starts whoring around with acne.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 19, 2007)

your skin is a lot much better, trust me, you'll win over the pimples someday !

the sun dries your skin when your first go out in this bright summer sun. but actually, it does the contrary : it makes your skin oilier (and with all the sweat, your skin becomes sort of dirty=&gt;acne). i spent a few years with a clean face, without much acne during summer, and a pizza face in september.

to avoid that you should always apply sunscreen (and reapply it every 2 hours). also avoid to touch your face when it's not necessary.

i heard birth control pills help. my derm wanted me to take some, but he gave my products i became allergic to, so i didn't try.

what also helped me a lot, and it's cheap, is green clay masks, every week. it helps me very well, because my parents told me my skin was looking really good now.


----------



## shivs (Feb 19, 2007)

you look beautiful! not that you werent before, but your skin just really glows now, yay for you


----------



## makeup_obsessed (Feb 19, 2007)

Wow, your skin looks so much better!!! I must say, i would not have the guts to post a thread like this. You will win the battle, dont you worry! I have just about won my battle.....and ive had acne for about 15years!


----------



## Jesskaa (Feb 19, 2007)

thank you all, for your tips and everything.

I got accutane today, were waiting for them to call and say its in.

but im pretty thrilled.


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 19, 2007)

that's an awesome improvement in few short months!

good luck with Accutane hon, I read how it works wonders for people!


----------



## han (Feb 20, 2007)

your skin has improved alot jess and i hope the new stuff works for you.. either way your still pretty.


----------



## `ColourMePretty (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow, your skin has improved nicely, I'm happy for you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

A friend of mine had really bad acne when we were about 14 or 15 and the doctor prescribed one of the kinds of birthcontrol pills and it really helped her a lot and stopped the irritations etc.

Good luck for when you see your derm. again!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

:sheep:


----------



## SimplyElegant (Feb 20, 2007)

Just be careful with the accutane. It has some possible really bad side effects.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's been a major improvement so far though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tina Marie (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow, your skin has improved alot! Can't wait to see if you like the accutane!


----------



## Dubsbelle (Feb 20, 2007)

Awesome progress!

Seeing a derm helped me as well! Good luck and keep us posted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## saramel (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh dear Jesskaa, I know what you're going through although it didn't hit me until my early 20s (I'm 32 now). Like you most recently I was on Duac and Retin-A, and when my derm first saw me she prescribed those plus a sulfur face wash (Complexion is the brand name, but I got the generic) and an oral antibiotic twice a day for months. (I'm already on BC hormones via Nuvaring.) After three months there was significant improvement and now after a year I'm only on the sulfur face wash and Retin-A. Over the years I've tried all sorts, Differin, Tazorac, topical antibiotics (blech), but never Accutane. (The treatment can be harsh, right now a friend of mine is suffering extremely dry skin along with peeling and cracking. Ouch! Thankfully I haven't had to use it, but I would if I had to.) Retin-A will always be part of my regimen cause acne seems to come back whenever I stop using it.

I use generic/pharmacy brand of Cetaphil face wash and find that it's just as good as the regular Cetaphil. (And it does not clog pores.) It's not strong enough to remove makeup so I use it for washing my face in the morning. (Mixed with a little baking soda it makes the best exfoliant, I've experimented with tons of them but I've been loyal to this for over a decade now.) Purpose by Johnson &amp; Johnson is the best and gentlest makeup remover to use at night. The combo of all the treatments you are using can make your skin sensitive so I'd recommend avoiding harsher cleansers (e.g., glycolic acid, etc.) unless approved by your dermatologist.

Best wishes for a lifetime of clear skin!

BTW, now that I'm in my 30s my doctor has to call the insurance co to get them to pay for my Retin-A since they want to make sure it is being used for acne and not wrinkles. I hope I have to use it forever cause it's probaby the reason why I still look like I'm in my early 20s!


----------



## Aprill (Feb 20, 2007)

Your face is making a great improvement but please remember you are young, and it will get even better!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Feb 20, 2007)

i had acne probs too and my dr gave me some cream and pills one is contraception pills and the other one is a kinda acne pills for curing pimples. they work pretty well.


----------



## TylerD (Feb 20, 2007)

Your skin has had a HUGE improvement that is so great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> GOod luck with the accutane although from looking in your last pic doesnt look like you need it all that bad, but it is alotbetter to take one pill rather then all this creme for your face and it will stay gon e more then likely. Remember you might get an inital breakout so dont freak out haha I had it a bit to it sucks but well worth it.


----------



## lynnda (Feb 20, 2007)

I am soo happy that you are onto a system that is working so well for you!


----------



## Jesskaa (Feb 20, 2007)

I have been fully prepared for those side affects, lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks, I know Retina-A is a very good cream for people in my strong opinion.

thank you for all your tips and advice, i love to hear it!

thanks, i know.. i hate how my face is more then likely going to BIZZARE for awhile, but in the end it has to worth it.

*thank you all for your good comments  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## DesertDiva (Feb 20, 2007)

Just wanted to tell yoy that you're a beautiful young woman from the first to the last picture. How exciting for you that the treatment is working. I can see a great difference. And just think, it's only been a few short months. Imagine in another couple months, it'll just keep getting better I'm sure. Best wishes, Hon. Grab the world by the tail!!

I too use the generic version of Cetaphil with great results. I bought mine at Walgreens for $5.99 / 16 oz. On top of that, it was a two for one, so I actaully got 32 oz. for the same price. And, I too often use baking soda as an exfoliant. Very mild and soothing with great results. Plus the price is right as well.


----------



## _withoutYou (Feb 20, 2007)

yay i'm so happy for you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi (Feb 20, 2007)

wow you are a beautiful girl already and your skin has improved a great deal! Congrats!

I only suffered from mild acne in my teens and got on a high hormone dose type of birth control thatÂ´s designed for young women with acne and my skin cleared up a lot. Then I got off it after 2 years fearing the hormones might be a bit too strong even though my gynaecologist said I donÂ´t have to worry about that...sometime after that I started getting cystic pimples which I have never had before.

So now IÂ´m back on the old birthcontrol pill, also taking an oral antibiotic and applying topical antibiotic cream. My acne is not bad and itÂ´s only on my cheeks and I know itÂ´s mostly stress-related, but at 22 I am sick of pimples that leave red marks for months!

Good luck with Accune, keep us posted about the side effects if you experience any.


----------



## claire20a (Feb 20, 2007)

Yay for you - hope things keep going well!


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 20, 2007)

Your skin has got loads better already. Hope the accutane gives you the results you want


----------



## Kathy (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey Jess...thanks for posting! You're a brave girl! Your skin is definitely improving and with the accutane I'm sure it will even more so. My cousin had severe acne when we were in our twenties and she did a round of accutane and it did cause some redness and heavy duty drying of her skin, but her acne cleared up and never came back. Update this thread as you go through your treatment so we can follow your progress! :thumbsup2:


----------



## monniej (Feb 21, 2007)

wow jessaka! your skin is coming along very well! i can see some major improvement! keep us posted on your progress! i so agree with kaville! it's totally awesome that you have the courage to post! you don't know how many people you may be helping! very cool!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 21, 2007)

I would say that is a very good improvement! And you look much older than you are!


----------



## Bea (Feb 21, 2007)

Big difference! Good for you Here's to continued improvement:rockwoot: I have also struggled with acne, and still get the occasional pimple, so I know how much it sucks. I hate how it makes you just want to stay at home and do nothing because you feel like everyone will be staring at your face...I'm so happy for you that it's getting better


----------



## natalierb (Feb 21, 2007)

Wow, you look great! Good luck with Accutane. A few friends of mine went on it when I was in high school and it really worked for them. I do remember that it really dried their skin out. Make sure you drink lots of water! Keep us posted!


----------



## SkinCareJunky (Feb 22, 2007)

Yeah, there's definitely a huge improvement..and I'm sure the accutane will completely knock the acne out. I'm thinking about getting on Retin A as well.


----------



## Momo (Feb 22, 2007)

The pill did it for me but I hear great things about accutane. Good luck.


----------



## laurenbusta (Feb 22, 2007)

wow ur skin looks so much better!! keep us posted!!


----------



## teleigh (Mar 19, 2007)

I hope you were able to get on accutane. It saved me and my teenage kids. A good aggressive round of it and you won't have to mess with all of the medicines and stuff through high school and college.


----------



## WhitneyF (Mar 20, 2007)

Congrats on your transformation! I bet you're feeling so good about yourself! I'm very happy for you!


----------



## realmccoy (Mar 20, 2007)

You are such a goreous girl anyway.

Please be careful with accutaine, it can cause many horrible side affects.


----------



## beautynista (Mar 20, 2007)

I dunno how I missed this thread! But, wow you look great now. I can see a HUGE difference. I'm guessing by now you're on Accutane? It would be nice to hear from you how that's going. I'm going on Accutane next month and I'm *so* scared! :scared: :scared:

Good luck and I hope everythings going well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MakeUpbyAthena (Mar 20, 2007)

awesome change

i cannot believe it

well done


----------



## Sprite7 (Mar 20, 2007)

So many different things can effect acne. It's really hard to figure out how to get a handle on it. I had a moderate problem when I was younger. I tried EVERYTHING to get a handle on it. Finally my dermatologist put me on Accutane. It was like a godsent. I have never had a serious problem with acne since....and this was years ago. Once in a while, I will get the odd spot, but it's always small, and heals by the next day. If you dermatologist feels that Accutane could work for you, then go for it.

Good luck!

So many different things can effect acne. It's really hard to figure out how to get a handle on it. I had a moderate problem when I was younger. I tried EVERYTHING to get a handle on it. Finally my dermatologist put me on Accutane. It was like a godsend. I have never had a serious problem with acne since....and this was years ago. Once in a while, I will get the odd spot, but it's always small, and heals by the next day. If you dermatologist feels that Accutane could work for you, then go for it.

Good luck!


----------



## dinokiss21 (Mar 21, 2007)

good luck...u look great


----------



## Sheikah (Mar 25, 2007)

Yay! I'm so happy for you! I'm sure you'll improve even more, keep us posted.


----------



## katrosier (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm glad you've decided to give accutane a try. I have suffured cyctic acne from the time I was 12 up until I was 19(when I went on accutane). I had hard painful puss filled bumps and the only reason I didnt go on accutane straight away was because of my history with depression.

I have tried everything you've mentioned and some worked for a while but then it came back worse than before. Also it may seem expensive but think how much you spent on all the products that didnt work over the years. With accutane all you need is the basics gentle face wash and good moisturizer. I suggest ROC Dermatologic Enydrial extra emollient. Its cheaper than the Roc cosmetic cremes line and the tube is huge and lasts forever. It's meant for atopic skin like eczema where the skin is inflamed dry and flakey. You can also use it as a body moisturizer because the skin on your body will dry out too. This is gross but I also suggest rubbing the inside of your nose with olive oil as it gets really dry and sneezing is painful. Also drink loads and loads of water and get moisturizing shampoos and hair packs ( unless your hair is really oily)

One round of accutane is usually enough so although it might be uncomfortable its worth is because your acne wont come back. The only permenant side effect I have is dry hair , but then again my hair was on the dryer side before I even started using it.

Hope this helps , if you have any questions feel free to ask  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Good luck and can't wait to see your new pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa (Apr 15, 2007)

Apparently I cant re-edit my old post but let me show some recent photos from the month of April.





April 15, 2007. 1 month and 2 packs into the second month of accutane. Makeup is on. Im aware now my shirt is low... i didnt know for the photo.

And this one is straight after my shower.. maybe 2 weeks ago.. and I had been out the shower for atleast 30 mins if that means anything.


----------



## Andi (Apr 15, 2007)

OMG what a difference. Seems like Accutane has shown some fast effects and improvements in your skin. IÂ´m so happy for you!!!!!!


----------



## daer0n (Apr 15, 2007)

You look wonderful Jess, im so glad accutane has worked so good for you, i bet that makes you pretty happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kathy (Apr 15, 2007)

Wow!! Jess, your skin looks 100% better! Nice cleavage too!! LMAO!


----------



## dinokiss21 (Apr 15, 2007)

wow, you look amazing!!!!!! im soo happy it working for you, I was thinking about going to my derm again after 4 yrs of quitting since everything he gave me never worked! I have been dealing with acne since I was 18, and I'm 23 now I need to get a stop to this, I really hate the consistency of it. I want clear skin...grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Jesskaa (Apr 15, 2007)

thanks you guys!

lol! i only toke that photo to share an update so, i wasent really even thinking. hahaa.

I would suggest you just go to derm and give them another go.

but see if you can try to find a good reccomendation by somebody.


----------



## fickledpink (Apr 15, 2007)

Wow, What a difference! You look wonderful!


----------



## dinokiss21 (Apr 15, 2007)

I will definitely give it another go, I'm going to try to contact my old derm i mean he put me and sooooooooooo many things i don't want to be put on the same crap that never worked. As for recommendations, I don't know anyone with acne besides myself, lol thats so great! Keep us posted on your wonderful progress! :hugss:


----------



## Jesskaa (Apr 15, 2007)

thanks everybody.

Did you ever try Retin-A cream. I think that works nicely. I cant tell by your photos but, your acne doesnt seem too terribly bad.


----------



## AngelaGM (Apr 15, 2007)

Jess,

You look beautiful=)


----------



## dinokiss21 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes retin -a was the first topical they prescribed to me. It was ok, but because there were not enough results, I was switched to something else. I can cover my face pretty well with make up, and my acne has lessened substantially, but there isn't a time where i don't have at least 8 pimples on my face(and I'm not talking little bumps, I get big hard red bumps , I get them all over my cheeks, chin, forehead, upper lip, and sometimes on my nose). Plus, I have massive scarring from previous acne, so I NEVER go without make up. I have been on the quest for clear skin for 6yrs, 2 of which I was going to a derm constantly before I was given something that I had a severe allergic reaction to, so I just stopped going. I have found a few tings here and there that help alot, but with time they all stop working.


----------



## farris2 (Apr 15, 2007)

Congrats! Your skin looks so pretty! I had a cousin who got cystic acne back in the 80s.There wasnt much anyoone could do for her and I felt horrible for her all the time.She has horrible scarring now.She is in her 40's...we both are.Her skin was so beautiful,and then suddenly it went really bad.At least now there is so much more help for this problem.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 15, 2007)

Its improving!

My sis needs that - she has more severe acne than what I did at her age (7th grader) but she doesn't understand that all that isn't good on her face and she doesnt take care of it. Pfft - kids.

I started getting more adult acne - but it's cleared up now. Just dealing with scars. Clearasil helped MAJORLY.


----------



## Jesskaa (Apr 16, 2007)

I'd say you go back it give it another [meaning go to the derm] Maybe now things have changed a tad with you &amp; something will work. I have scars very bad scars, but i can tell you honestly from your photos you cover it VERY VERY well with makeup.

Thanks. ah, thats awful! i've always had just bad skin ever since i can remember &amp; i do not want it leading up into my adult years.

I'm very glad for new help.

So, shes probably only a year younger than me? hmmm, best bet is she'll start to care soon enough. I used to have phases were i pretened not to care but then it go really bad and just controled how i felt constantly.

Ive clearasil works very well. Im glad you found something good for you.


----------



## dinokiss21 (Apr 17, 2007)

thanks jess ill give it another go around soon.....keep us updated im sooo glad your getting the results you want...U R A DOLL!!!!


----------



## Jesskaa (Apr 19, 2007)

I'll keep you all updated dont worry.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i enjoy it!

No problem, I hope you find something to work wonders for ya.


----------



## Jesskaa (Jun 12, 2007)

Okay to give a little up date [mindy reminded me of this thread]

i think i had my month wrong on my last up date.. I should be on my 3rd month now, and I'm not because something went wrong with my blood work and blah. But i just got re-done and i should be getting back on accutane around the 20th. But still, my face is pretty amazing.

And im grateful i made this thread to look at all those pictures and the one of me in green [the very first post] man, what a shock.

here some recent photos.





this is just powder foundation on.




no makeup.. =[


----------



## MissMudPie (Jun 12, 2007)

You look beautiful! I am so happy for you!


----------



## MindySue (Jun 12, 2007)

you look great.


----------



## dinokiss21 (Jun 12, 2007)

wow jess u look great...and my derm put me on accutane....i start on the 25 of this month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im so excited...lol


----------



## Colorlicious (Jun 12, 2007)

oh wow! what a big improvement! i always heard of ppl taking these things but never seen it in action step by step! awesome!


----------



## Jesskaa (Jun 12, 2007)

yay!


----------



## rodenbach (Jun 12, 2007)

Wow! The accutane has really helped and you look terrific!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Jun 12, 2007)

wow, your skin has improved a great deal, congrats! i hope it only gets better


----------



## MissOli (Jun 12, 2007)

wow that's great! They say that the sun might help the acne go away abit too..so that might be why u haven't got that much in the summer..but who knows ;P


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 12, 2007)

That's a great improvement. Congrats!


----------



## reemoo (Jun 12, 2007)

*wow !!*

Its amazing to see this improvement!!

I really understand how you felt cpz I went through worse..

I've tried EVERYTHING from accutane to retin-A, proactive solution.....

NOTHING worked for me

I took two accutane courses, alot more antibiotics

and I was devistated.. coz yeah the acne got better that b4 but it was still there!!!

now my skin is much much better coz I finally figured out the routine that suites me.. I'm on my -hopefully- last antibiotics, my derm gave me two creams: one is skin tone cream amd the other is an exfoliator (with retinoic acid) to apply daily

and my skin is now really soft and has only some pigmentation that will hopefully go by time....

congrats !!!

I recommend that when you stop accutane take care of you food, or take dietary supplements with multivatamins  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kathy (Jun 12, 2007)

Wow! You look great Jesskaa!


----------



## hellokittysmom (Jun 12, 2007)

whoah...that's a great improvement. I went through a bout of acne too for a year...and now have to deal with the scars...aaaah...so I know how you feel. hope the success continues and congrats! oh yeah...for scarring when you deal with that part...I've noticed that boots botanics skin brightening toner is really good...so is the rest of their line. I usually have acne scars for a month or two after a pimple but using this product has drastically decreased that time, hth


----------



## Jesskaa (Jun 14, 2007)

thank you all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh my gosh your face looks soo much better.Looks REALLY good


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 14, 2007)

your skin reminds me of how mine was before the roaccutane. once my exams are over, i will post up a pic of my skin now after 10 months of roaccutane.

lets put it this way, i dont have to wear foundation anymore (so i have several bottles sitting there!)

ive been told theres a chance the acne may return and another course will clear it up permanently (thats a 99% bet!) but id go back on it in a second.


----------



## JOysiej (Jun 14, 2007)

You gotta be brave to put this on the internet. I think your skin has improved a lot, it looks nice =)


----------



## Pulchritudinous (Jun 16, 2007)

Definitely see improvements!!

Round of applause for showing the world these series of pictures, what i especially like is the big smile planted on your face.

I read in More mag other day that "your pores could hold up to 5 years of dirt" well shocking, is to me anyway. Que me being well pedantic about skin care routine getting done.


----------



## Jesskaa (Jun 20, 2007)

i know most of my friends think im crazy. But once you look at the differnce, its not such a bad feeling looking back but i'm glad i have this thread to just go look at and i'm just SHOCKED.

That would be great =]

i love to see improvements.

I've been told that too. But i keep my hopes high and stick to what my derm says to do and that way if the acne does return atleast i'd know i tried hard.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow your face looks soooo much better. Im sure you are excited about the results cuz I know Id be. Congrats on this!


----------



## sara cassandra (Jun 20, 2007)

O my God! I don't know how am I gonna handle if it happened to me!

I used to have bad pimples in my late teens..[but not as bad as in the second picture].. and now at the age of 25 years I'm still dealing with a very light pimples on my cheeks, chin and the forehead areas...

I sometimes get fed-up but luckily I found these Eucerin product. And it helps me a lot!

As for your condition, it is much more better now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I'm happy for you.

Keep it up Jesska!!


----------



## Jesskaa (Jun 22, 2007)

thanks yall.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sara cassandra (Jun 22, 2007)

Would love to see lots of you later Jesskaa!!

Your skin is much more better esp. at the forehead area. I noticed that

a lot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 22, 2007)

its gotten a LOOOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT better ! keep it up !!!!!!!


----------



## Jesskaa (Jun 22, 2007)

thanksss ;0


----------



## Jesskaa (Aug 4, 2007)

I have no idea what month im on either the 3rd or 4th.

but my mom knows.

Kat just commented a picture and mentioned this, so heres an update?


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 4, 2007)

OMG U LOOK SO GOOD!!!

u dun need no more foundation or makeup anymore!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Jesskaa (Aug 4, 2007)

haha awee.. thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dinokiss21 (Aug 4, 2007)

wow jess your skin looks amazing!!!! no more foundation!!! yay!!!! i started accutane on 6/25...i went for my second month but the blood work came back off...so i have to wait 2 more weeks to take more blood work and see what happens...i hope it comes back ok in two weeks cause after the 1st month my skin changed alot...no more oily skin and my breakouts stopped...although i have been off it for a week...i did break out again =/


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 4, 2007)

You look beautiful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What an inspiring thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessiica69 (Aug 4, 2007)

Wow, your skin looks beautiful. Why are you smiling in all your other pics but not in the last pic where your skin looks BEAUTIFUL, Smile girl.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovefe (Aug 4, 2007)

ur skin looks much better keep going


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 4, 2007)

Looks great now, Jess. Amazing what some months on it can do.

You virtually have none now... which is great.

And no scars - that's even better! Haha.


----------



## Gleam84 (Aug 4, 2007)

Wow...you have gotten great results! Your skin looks beautiful, you're a gorgeous girl. You really won't need any makeup Jesskaal! I'm so happy for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa (Aug 7, 2007)

thank you all veryy much.

it means a whole lot to me.


----------



## Kathy (Aug 7, 2007)

You're looking great Jess!! So glad it seems to be working for you!


----------



## Sheikah (Aug 7, 2007)

Awesome Jess! Your skin is looking gorgeous! Wow, I'm so happy for you!


----------



## sara cassandra (Aug 8, 2007)

Hey!! That's an amazinG!!!

Congrats Jess!!


----------



## Jesskaa (Aug 8, 2007)

thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatJ (Aug 9, 2007)

I'll say it again. Absolutely amazing.


----------



## Jesskaa (Aug 22, 2007)

a boost to my thread.


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 2, 2007)

i felt like i should update while i got recent pics taken today.

i know i look so stupid in the photos. haha, don't remid me. but you can see the scars and stuff, pretty nicely.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha.


----------



## Kathy (Sep 2, 2007)

Lookin' good Jess! You already look older than you did when you first joined mut!


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks, Kaville!


----------



## laura112 (Sep 2, 2007)

omg your skin looks flawless, are you wearing make-up in those most recent pics? You are a really beautiful girl


----------



## Gleam84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Your skin looks even better now! I don't see any scars on your face...all I see is a nice and smooth skin.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## allyoop (Sep 3, 2007)

Amazing! You know, when I first came to MUT you're one of the first ones I saw and thought "Wow she's pretty, she doesn't have to wear makeup" I am so glad for your improvement.


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 3, 2007)

No, makeup.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Aweeeeee, thank just made myyy whole day/night.


----------



## Andi (Sep 6, 2007)

the new pics are awesome, Jess. The new hair color REALLY suits you, and your skin look so nice. YouÂ´re a very gorgeous girl!!!


----------



## evelyn (Sep 22, 2007)

Andis face is beautiful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## enyadoresme (Sep 22, 2007)

i see a big diff....and you don't look like you're in middle school at all!

i would have guessed HS senior!


----------



## KimC2005 (Sep 24, 2007)

I was just wondering if you had any side effects from the Accutane? I have always heard the horror stories of the side effects from it and thats always made me steer clear. I don't have horrible horrible acne, but I get a lot of small breakouts atleast 1 or 2 a week that end up leaving scars. I dont know if I could convince a dermatologist that I needed Accutane.


----------



## Princess07 (Sep 24, 2007)

It was actually retin-A that made me have the Illergic reaction or rash thingy whatever, *Not* differin


----------



## blondie36 (Sep 24, 2007)

good luck with everythingyour beautiful in all of your pictures,have you tried mineral makeup yet?


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 24, 2007)

I didn't have any horror stories of accutane. I have pretty dried lips but thats expected anddd a few nose bleeds.

I use mineral makeup.. and i love it!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 24, 2007)

gorgeous!


----------



## waterlily777 (Sep 25, 2007)

what MMU do you use??


----------



## macydieterly200 (Nov 18, 2007)

wow ! it looks awesome !

i have had acne forever and gah i cant wait for mine to be gone forever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## want2seeresults (Oct 9, 2011)

I just started using Retin A Micro about 4 weeks ago ..well tomorrow will be the start of the 5th week...its been SO hard..i barely had ANY acne when i went to the derm but within the last 4 weeks i've had break out after break out =(....HOWEVER (and i hope I'm right about this) within the last week, I've only had two new pimples ...1 is healing and the other one is in whitehead mode...ugh! ...i also am on aldactone and benzefoam in the morning...

do you think i'm done with the IB?? ---


----------

